# bloated belly whist bulking



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Currently bulking atm and plan was to carry on until about the end of Feb. I've added a little fat over the last couple of months but not much Imo. Problem is recently my belly is feeling quite bloated and uncomfortable. I've also started to struggle with eating a bit. Still managing but it's more of a chore than enjoying what I eat, I'm having to force it down

My maintenance is about 4200 and am up to just under 5k now I think.

My question is should I drop cards down a bit for a few days or just ride it out?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd try dropping the carbs a bit for a couple of days but keep cals the same by upping your fats


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

H_JM_S said:


> I'd try dropping the carbs a bit for a couple of days but keep cals the same by upping your fats


Good shout, why didn't I think of that lol



H_JM_S said:


> I'd try dropping the carbs a bit for a couple of days but keep cals the same by upping your fats


Good shout, why didn't I think of that lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Reducing fibre may also help, if it's high at the moment.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

1) As @Ultrasonic said, look at reducing fibre if needs be. Last year I simply switched oats for ground rice

2) Look to perhaps do a mini 7-14 day diet. Trust me on this, this works like a dream. I was always of the mentality of 'I'm bulking - I can't waste any time in a deficit' .. But last year, I used this approach and it worked very nicely. Once you reduce calories slightly and give the digestive system a break a) Insulin sensitivity seems to improve b ) Hunger returns with a vengance. If you're really bloated / sluggish / struggling to get foods down, do you really think you'll be utilising it as well as if you were getting it down more easily?

3) Look to supplement with digestive enzymes and maybe even a probiotic


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Reducing fibre may also help, if it's high at the moment.





ah24 said:


> 1) As @Ultrasonic said, look at reducing fibre if needs be. Last year I simply switched oats for ground rice
> 
> 2) Look to perhaps do a mini 7-14 day diet. Trust me on this, this works like a dream. I was always of the mentality of 'I'm bulking - I can't waste any time in a deficit' .. But last year, I used this approach and it worked very nicely. Once you reduce calories slightly and give the digestive system a break a) Insulin sensitivity seems to improve b ) Hunger returns with a vengance. If you're really bloated / sluggish / struggling to get foods down, do you really think you'll be utilising it as well as if you were getting it down more easily?
> 
> 3) Look to supplement with digestive enzymes and maybe even a probiotic


My average day would be

2 crumpets with Nutella or cheese spread

Intra 2 scoops of whey 1 scope dextrose baa l glutamine and creatine

Post 100mg cereal normally 50g chocolate wheetabix bites and 50g lion bar

5 eggs scrambled but recently dropped these as they was making me heave after about 4 months of them so last few days I've had prawns instead and more nuts later on

4 heck chicken sausages with 2 thins and ketchup

Hand full of mixed nuts and raisin

200g of chicken

Then 600g of chicken, 250g dry wholemeal pasta/rice/noodles 300g of mixed veg with a sauce split over 3 meals

2 scoops of whey and 1tablespoon of peanut butter

So what would you change?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> My average day would be
> 
> 2 crumpets with Nutella or cheese spread
> 
> ...


Add a couple lion bars personally


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ah24 said:


> 1) As @Ultrasonic said, look at reducing fibre if needs be. Last year I simply switched oats for ground rice
> 
> 2) Look to perhaps do a mini 7-14 day diet. Trust me on this, this works like a dream. I was always of the mentality of 'I'm bulking - I can't waste any time in a deficit' .. But last year, I used this approach and it worked very nicely. Once you reduce calories slightly and give the digestive system a break a) Insulin sensitivity seems to improve b ) Hunger returns with a vengance. If you're really bloated / sluggish / struggling to get foods down, do you really think you'll be utilising it as well as if you were getting it down more easily?
> 
> 3) Look to supplement with digestive enzymes and maybe even a probiotic


Do you buy rice flour or do you actually grind rice in a blender. I was wanting to switch as well but was of the impression raw rice flour/powder was likely to give food poisoning due the the spores it carried.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I would switch out some complex carbs for simple carbs. It is what I have done.

@PaulB Rice flour is fine, I've used it to blend up.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doves-Farm-Rice-Flour-grams/dp/B00EAKEGW4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1445529199&sr=8-3&keywords=rice+flour


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> I would switch out some complex carbs for simple carbs. It is what I have done.
> 
> @PaulB Rice flour is fine, I've used it to blend up.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doves-Farm-Rice-Flour-grams/dp/B00EAKEGW4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1445529199&sr=8-3&keywords=rice+flour


Thanks for the link. Would you mix it into a shake or use hot water and make a sort of rice pudding?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Thanks for the link. Would you mix it into a shake or use hot water and make a sort of rice pudding?


Its no rice pudding lol. I used to just drink it in one, using water.

Think go nutrition do a cream of rice, which is same thing with hint of vanilla.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Its no rice pudding lol. I used to just drink it in one, using water.
> 
> Think go nutrition do a cream of rice, which is same thing with hint of vanilla.


I've ordered it. I'll just mix it with my protein. I'm not bothered how it tastes to be honest.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I wouldn't rule out protein shakes, it bloats me like nothing else. Just a thought


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I would switch out some complex carbs for simple carbs. It is what I have done.
> 
> @PaulB Rice flour is fine, I've used it to blend up.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doves-Farm-Rice-Flour-grams/dp/B00EAKEGW4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1445529199&sr=8-3&keywords=rice+flour


wOuld that makes much of a difference?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mildo said:


> I wouldn't rule out protein shakes, it bloats me like nothing else's. Just a thought


it's defo not the shakes. I've cut down from 3 to 2 a and never had a problem with them before. Carbs are the only thing that I've increased by quite a bit as protein is always high anyway


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> wOuld that makes much of a difference?


Simple carbs over complex? Yes, very much so, in terms of digestion. I start to struggle past 4k, after which point I start putting in some simple carbs (sugars).

If you are eating mostly whole food, then you will have all your micronutrients taken care of, and some, so all you are after thereafter is calories imo.

Also, as suggested above increase fats.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Simple carbs over complex? Yes, very much so, in terms of digestion. I start to struggle past 4k, after which point I start putting in some simple carbs (sugars).
> 
> If you are eating mostly whole food, then you will have all your micronutrients taken care of, and some, so all you are after thereafter is calories imo.
> 
> Also, as suggested above increase fats.


Struggle after 4000?

Bloody lightweight


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> it's defo not the shakes. I've cut down from 3 to 2 a and never had a problem with them before. Carbs are the only thing that I've increased by quite a bit as protein is always high anyway


Ah ok, well its good that you can rule that out and by the sounds of things have found the potential reason from the guys. Hope you get it sorted mind, nothing worse than a bloated tum tum


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Listen to Dark Sim re. carbs.

One other thing you might consider is if you could reduce your protein intake a bit, it looks fairly high? 1.5g/lb is the sort of figure I'm tending to see suggested for people of gear but it's not my area.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Simple carbs over complex? Yes, very much so, in terms of digestion. I start to struggle past 4k, after which point I start putting in some simple carbs (sugars).
> 
> If you are eating mostly whole food, then you will have all your micronutrients taken care of, and some, so all you are after thereafter is calories imo.
> 
> Also, as suggested above increase fats.


Can you explain how this would help, I am in a similar situation.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got this atm too it's horrible


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've got this atm too it's horrible


January don't know if you remember but I ran nandrotest 1.5ml eod think it worked out to about 700mg test and 350 npp I gained 29lbs in 8 weeks. Obviously I looked bloated and added a lot of water but I could eat and eat. Although I looked bloated u dint remember feeling it just felt bigger

This cycle I've just finished I struggle to get above 5k. I added 13lbs in 7 weeks and don't look bloated I don't think prpbably added a little water and a little fat but virtually the whole time my belly felt massive like it was sticking out. Isn't a nice feeling at all


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Can you explain how this would help, I am in a similar situation.


Simple carbs are easier to consume as your body won't notice them as much like a complex carb, that needs chewing, breaking down, digesting. They are known as empty calories as they contain no nutritional content.

Try switching out a portion of complex carbs for a simple carb source for one meal, see how it feels.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Simple carbs are easier to consume as your body won't notice them as much like a complex carb, that needs chewing, breaking down, digesting. They are known as empty calories as they contain no nutritional content.
> 
> Try switching out a portion of complex carbs for a simple carb source for one meal, see how it feels.


i Thought empty calories/carbs were things like beer???


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Steroids do tend to cause visceral water. It goes away after.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> i Thought empty calories/carbs were things like beer???


Beer actually has nutritional content, but a can of coke no nutritional content.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Struggle after 4000?
> 
> Bloody lightweight


lols (tren posse) ))


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Simple carbs are easier to consume as your body won't notice them as much like a complex carb, that needs chewing, breaking down, digesting. They are known as empty calories as they contain no nutritional content.
> 
> Try switching out a portion of complex carbs for a simple carb source for one meal, see how it feels.


one aday or one a week?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> one aday or one a week?


One a day I'd imagine. One a week won't make much difference.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I must admit seeing yourself for the first time with a fat fu**ing gut, and abs on top looks bloody hilarious.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> One a day I'd imagine. One a week won't make much difference.


So have some fast acting carbs once a day? like a mars bar perhaps?

want to try and keep my belly fat to a minimum.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> So have some fast acting carbs once a day? like a mars bar perhaps?
> 
> want to try and keep my belly fat to a minimum.


Or......

Some fruit

Potatoes,white rice,normal pasta

Glucose etc

Coco pops,Cornflakes,Weetabix


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> So have some fast acting carbs once a day? like a mars bar perhaps?
> 
> want to try and keep my belly fat to a minimum.


In place of your current carb source(s), not on top of.

Body fat is controlled through your calories. Eating some sugary foods will not make you fat if you stay within your set macros.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

When I use to follow bro diets chicken rice etc I was bloated to hell on a bulk drove me mad ,

i am now on same cals but with flexible dieting approach and more fats than carbs now and stomach is flat and tight so much nicer and feel better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> When I use to follow bro diets chicken rice etc I was bloated to hell on a bulk drove me mad ,
> 
> i am now on same cals but with flexible dieting approach and more fats than carbs now and stomach is flat and tight so much nicer and feel better


How many cals you on?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Or......
> 
> Some fruit
> 
> ...


then again a mars bar does sound more tempting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> then again a mars bar does sound more tempting


I just did these in. Big packet


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

bounty bar family packet was on special offer last night couldnt resist. after the gym yesterday had chips and curry chicken sandwich , flapjack , washed down with bottle of lucazade . then had my tea on top.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For dinner tonight I'll be having sweet and sour chicken, where the sugar in the sauce bumps up the carb content of the meal a fair bit, and of course it tastes good  .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> For dinner tonight I'll be having sweet and sour chicken, where the sugar in the sauce bumps up the carb content of the meal a fair bit, and of course it tastes good .


My favourite meal


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> For dinner tonight I'll be having sweet and sour chicken, where the sugar in the source bumps up the carb content of the meal a fair bit, and of course it tastes good  .


this what im having for dinner tonight just throw on more cheese, not sure if its good but ill let DR TREn sort it out. 

View attachment IMG_2625.JPG


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How many cals you on?


3200 , I understand when your on 4000+ that is a much larger volume of food to fit in there butttt I am saying there was a difference to me on the same cals but coming from a more varied approach with high fat moderate carbs intake. I'm not disputing consuming 4000 cals would cause more stomach bloat that would be silly to argue with but I garantee you'd get less bloat with higher fat intake in comparison to high carb .

i presume a point comes everything is high when calories get stupidly high haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> 3200 , I understand when your on 4000+ that is a much larger volume of food to fit in there butttt I am saying there was a difference to me on the same cals but coming from a more varied approach with high fat moderate carbs intake. I'm not disputing consuming 4000 cals would cause more stomach bloat that would be silly to argue with but I garantee you'd get less bloat with higher fat intake in comparison to high carb .
> 
> i presume a point comes everything is high when calories get stupidly high haha


Lol you knew where I was going with it


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Or......
> 
> Some fruit
> 
> ...


Didn't know Weetabix was a fast carb?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Didn't know Weetabix was a fast carb?


It's a fast digesting carb


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol you knew where I was going with it


haha ya i could tell , i was like shittttttttt i knew where this is going


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> haha ya i could tell , i was like shittttttttt i knew where this is going


Lol


----------



## CopiousOats (Nov 11, 2015)

Info Junkie said:


> 3200 , I understand when your on 4000+ that is a much larger volume of food to fit in there butttt I am saying there was a difference to me on the same cals but coming from a more varied approach with high fat moderate carbs intake. I'm not disputing consuming 4000 cals would cause more stomach bloat that would be silly to argue with but I garantee you'd get less bloat with higher fat intake in comparison to high carb .
> 
> i presume a point comes everything is high when calories get stupidly high haha


Do you guys consuming ~3000 cals a day tend to consume much junk food? I was still drinking a few beers a week, eating snickers bars a couple of times a week and a lot of other snack meals. I stopped though, revised my diet I'm now pretty clean minus one 1-2 curries a week. I'm on a bulk ofcourse 80kg, 13% fat currently. What I find is when I start relaxing my diet and eating things like sweets again I don't seem to gain as much muscle so quickly but more fat. I think I'm maybe quite critical of myself at times, to reach my goal though (100kg, <10% bodyfat) I feel I have to be. Is it better maybe be less strict and cram in some more fat?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

CopiousOats said:


> Do you guys consuming ~3000 cals a day tend to consume much junk food? I was still drinking a few beers a week, eating snickers bars a couple of times a week and a lot of other snack meals. I stopped though, revised my diet I'm now pretty clean minus one 1-2 curries a week. I'm on a bulk ofcourse 80kg, 13% fat currently. What I find is when I start relaxing my diet and eating things like sweets again I don't seem to gain as much muscle so quickly but more fat. I think I'm maybe quite critical of myself at times, to reach my goal though (100kg,


The simple answer would be to say if you find something works better for you, do that.

When you eat more 'junk' how well do you stick to calorie and macro targets?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> I just did these in. Big packet


Love these, usually do a packet in when I get a tren hypo haha.


----------



## CopiousOats (Nov 11, 2015)

I think when your eating an excess of at least 500cals feeling a bit bloated is inevitable man. It's not hard to get your core in shape when you start cutting, just focus on the compounds and building a solid frame with bulking IMO.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

CopiousOats said:


> I think when your eating an excess of at least 500cals feeling a bit bloated is inevitable man. It's not hard to get your core in shape when you start cutting, just focus on the compounds and building a solid frame with bulking IMO.


FWIW a 500 kcal excess would be considered too much by many (probably most) now.

Did you want to discuss your own diet question? Reply to my earlier question if you did.


----------



## keeptrying (Mar 27, 2015)

> Do you guys consuming ~3000 cals a day tend to consume much junk food? I was still drinking a few beers a week, eating snickers bars a couple of times a week and a lot of other snack meals. I stopped though, revised my diet I'm now pretty clean minus one 1-2 curries a week. I'm on a bulk ofcourse 80kg, 13% fat currently. What I find is when I start relaxing my diet and eating things like sweets again I don't seem to gain as much muscle so quickly but more fat. I think I'm maybe quite critical of myself at times, to reach my goal though (100kg, <10% bodyfat) I feel I have to be. Is it better maybe be less strict and cram in some more fat?


I am eating 4000Kcal on Gym days (higher carbs), 3800Kcal on off days (lower carbs), and 4800Kcal once per week, I am generally eating pretty clean, I eat a lot of pro/fat meals and cope well, pre 2pm one the 4800Kcal day i am bloated as hell, having eaten a cooked breakfast and a large plate full of rice plus a litre of milk, post the 4pm post workout shake I am feel fine even on that many Kcals, as most of them are coming form protein and fat, I keep carbs <10g post 4pm that day.


----------



## justice.96 (Nov 14, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Currently bulking atm and plan was to carry on until about the end of Feb. I've added a little fat over the last couple of months but not much Imo. Problem is recently my belly is feeling quite bloated and uncomfortable. I've also started to struggle with eating a bit. Still managing but it's more of a chore than enjoying what I eat, I'm having to force it down
> 
> My maintenance is about 4200 and am up to just under 5k now I think.
> 
> My question is should I drop cards down a bit for a few days or just ride it out?


what bulking cycle you on bro?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

justice.96 said:


> what bulking cycle you on bro


Was on test and tren but I finished it up early. Still on the same cals roughly and can easily smash 5k now with loads of room for more.

The bloated feeling has gone too


----------

